# What's your favourite picture



## dannyboy

Here's my favourite..
I actually shot the rabbit on the mound I took the photo on.and I still walk past the mound every day as I do I touch the mound for luck and as some of you may know I rarely go home empty handed...
I'll look forward to your pics...


----------



## philly

Nice picture Dannyboy. You can see all the Tueplo berries on the ground it was eating.

Philly


----------



## jmplsnt

Those are both fine pictures with good stories but my all-time favorite is Tyla's pheasant from a couple of years ago. I was so impressed that I got into tabbed catapults!


----------



## josephlys

For a moment there I thought that rabbit was a deer. Nice kill with the lil milbro, compact and powerful.

Wowzers, Philly. You literally blew off a chunk of that squirrels head. What was the draw weight and what was the ammo size?


----------



## philly

josephlys said:


> For a moment there I thought that rabbit was a deer. Nice kill with the lil milbro, compact and powerful.
> 
> Wowzers, Philly. You literally blew off a chunk of that squirrels head. What was the draw weight and what was the ammo size?


.44 cal lead and Tex Shooters Express bands on my EPS. If I recall correctly he was about 12 yards away on the ground. It was back in September 2010.
Philly


----------



## josephlys

If I use a 20lb draw slingshot and .44 lead, do you think this is sufficient to down a possum. 5-6kg in weight.


----------



## Nico

From my own collection this is my personal favorite as I placed my catty and pebbles used for the hunt that day on this rabbit I took this past autum. One shot kill pebble to the head..

Pebble kill with a Mexican Style chained rubberband band resortera..









The damage caused by the pebble


----------



## dannyboy

Great pics guys keep them coming.....


----------



## mckee

hi if you dont mind me asking danny where do your get the basic cut out for your design nice pic btw also i would upload a pic but im not very successful with flat-bands so i would like a style like that


----------



## dannyboy

Hello mate me too I can't get on with fatbands at all I've been shooting a while and it's what I'm used to I suppose..

I bought this Catty but I think it's very similar to a milbro design so a milbro blank wouldnt be fine I expect....


----------



## mckee

ok thanks mate and how do u attatch your sqaure bands?


----------



## mckee

ive found the guy that sells these cattys for £30 going to buy 1


----------



## dannyboy

I double the square up and pull it through then put a little pin in place to hold it.


----------



## mckee

ok ty


----------



## shot in the foot

This is one of my fav photos, Rosa my little bedlington cross whippet, on her very 1st day rabbiting, she was only 8months old and she is only 16inches high, the rabbits are nearly as big as her,
all the rabbits were flushed by her and caught by her, and there has been many more in the last couple of years off her, jeff


----------



## mckee

is its 140mm high or 110 and by pins do you mean brass rods?


----------



## dannyboy

It's 110mm mate...

@shot int the foot that's is great photo and a beautiful looking dog a beddy x is on the top of my list could you please post some more pics of her so I can try to peruade the missis I would much appreciate it....
Dannyboy


----------



## Martin

I like this one. I just fitted it with a new band-set, this was sitting on the the other side of the first gate I came to.
12mm steel ball just behind the front leg. It never new what hit it, killed it outright.
Martin


----------



## CRO-josip14

Nico said:


> The damage caused by the pebble
> View attachment 6597


you prud with that picture????


----------



## dannyboy

Great photo.
@ cro I eat 90% of what I shoot and the other 10% is fed to the dogs or ferrets.
Next question?


----------



## shot in the foot

CRO-josip14 said:


> you guys are crazy!! you killing poor animals(birds,rabbits,squerles...)for what?!?for picture?!?did you ever eat that what you kill???NO..soo why you killing that animals?


I eat nearly every thing i kill, i kill for pest control, now I ask you, if your against hunting why read a hunting forum, this bit was put on so people who didnt like hunting didnt have to look, jeff


----------



## dannyboy

He should be very proud of the shot with the pebble it's not easy to do...
This is a hunting forum if you don't like then don't look simple..


----------



## shot in the foot

CRO-josip14 said:


> this is not hunting forum this is slingshot forum....


This part is just for hunting, its is a little forum, in a big one, it is her so people dont post hunting photos in the other parts and upset people like yourself, jeff


----------



## mckee

CRO-josip14 said:


> you guys are crazy!! you killing poor animals(birds,rabbits,squerles...)for what?!?for picture?!?did you ever eat that what you kill???NO..soo why you killing that animals?


im pritty sure every one on this forum who hunts respects there kill and eats them!


----------



## Martin

CRO-josip14 said:


> you guys are crazy!! you killing poor animals(birds,rabbits,squerles...)for what?!?for picture?!?did you ever eat that what you kill???NO..soo why you killing that animals?


I eat what I shoot weather its with the slingshot or gun, squirrels pigeons Rabbits
I can't afford to be fussy.
I have to agree with Jeff, why are you looking if you don't agree with hunting?
Martin


----------



## Martin

CRO-josip14 said:


> this is not hunting forum this is slingshot forum....


It clearly states that this is the hunting section.


----------



## Nico

CRO-josip14 said:


> The damage caused by the pebble
> View attachment 6597


you prud with that picture????
[/quote]

I dont know what "prud" means you should use spell check..

If you have a problem with the pictures in the hunting section then dont visit the hunting section and you will never stop others from hunting by complaining so just give up while your ahead. Rabbit tastes better than paper or coke cans anyway..


----------



## Nico

dannyboy said:


> He should be very proud of the shot with the pebble it's not easy to do...
> This is a hunting forum if you don't like then don't look simple..


Thank you Danny

Hunting with pebbles is an art form and takes a lot of practice and if he doesnt like it then he shouldnt look further as I have other pebble kills posted here.


----------



## Nico

Martin said:


> I like this one. I just fitted it with a new band-set, this was sitting on the the other side of the first gate I came to.
> 12mm steel ball just behind the front leg. It never new what hit it, killed it outright.
> Martin


Thats awesome Martin!

I have been waiting more than a year now to see a Linatex band kill, this is Linatex isnt it?


----------



## philly

CRO-josip14 said:


> this is not hunting forum this is slingshot forum....


But it is a "Hunting" Sub forum on this slingshot site.
Philly


----------



## dannyboy

Great nico
I was out walking last summer and ran out of lead so I found a pebble and shot I pigeon at about 25 yards it was more luck than judgement as the pebble corkskrewed but it was a direct head shot ( stone dead) I was very happy with that kill


----------



## Nico

dannyboy said:


> Great nico
> I was out walking last summer and ran out of lead so I found a pebble and shot I pigeon at about 25 yards it was more luck than judgement as the pebble corkskrewed but it was a direct head shot ( stone dead) I was very happy with that kill


Here's another Danny,

This one took 2 shots first the rabbit ran as I took the first shot and the large pebble hit the back at 25 yards crippling the rabbit so I immediately finished this one with a head shot at 20 yards. I didnt photo the damage side but it hit to the side of the right eye and you can see from the picture even the "good eye" is bulging from the impact.


----------



## dannyboy

Nice shooting mate.
Im lucky enough to have 2 friends that are incredible shots and I mean awesome(DVD good).
We were out and a rabbit bolted at 20yds first shot front leg he followed it second shot back he followed it again and at about 30 ids perfect head shot I know it sounds unbelievable but I saw it with my own eyes.
My same friend hit a pigeon on the wing between the eyes in credible...


----------



## Martin

Nico said:


> I like this one. I just fitted it with a new band-set, this was sitting on the the other side of the first gate I came to.
> 12mm steel ball just behind the front leg. It never new what hit it, killed it outright.
> Martin


Thats awesome Martin!

I have been waiting more than a year now to see a Linatex band kill, this is Linatex isnt it?
[/quote]

Yes its Linatex I got three sets from flatband early last year, I love it it seems to last forever.
Martin


----------



## Nico

dannyboy said:


> Nice shooting mate.
> Im lucky enough to have 2 friends that are incredible shots and I mean awesome(DVD good).
> We were out and a rabbit bolted at 20yds first shot front leg he followed it second shot back he followed it again and at about 30 ids perfect head shot I know it sounds unbelievable but I saw it with my own eyes.
> My same friend hit a pigeon on the wing between the eyes in credible...


Thats pretty amazing Danny

My best one shot kill on a smaller target was a dove neck shot at 10 yards but the neck is a small area for a pebble and it killed it instantly. I hope to share many more pebble kills in the near future, yes there are some guys out that are deadly accurate with pebbles only as ammunition.

My uncle is one of those, he used to toss a coke bottle cap and shoot with pebbles and keep hitting the further it got till the bottlecap was lost in the Huizaches (small acacia shrubs in Mexico).


----------



## dannyboy

I've had a few long headaches with lead most of my shooting is at around 25 metres+ and the parakeets on you tube were very small targets at very high points in the trees 
Our parakeets are probably a bit smaller than a dove.


----------



## dannyboy

That's long headshots....


----------



## Tyla

CRO-josip14 said:


> you guys are crazy!! you killing poor animals(birds,rabbits,squerles...)for what?!?for picture?!?did you ever eat that what you kill???NO..soo why you killing that animals?


Get a grip, who are you to judge me?!?!? Are you vegetarian, vegan ... no? Then dont be such a hypocrite!

I've hunted all my life, what i kill is either traded for other meat, eaten by me, my family, my dogs or my ferrets. Inedible quarry is only killed at the landowners request, usually for conservation or pest control. I also cure skins and use or sell them as rugs.

We dont buy any intensively farmed meat, keep our own free range chickens and only buy ethically sourced foods. That means no seine caught tuna, no pork (free range is too expensive for us) and as little as possible imported meat. Do you do that? Unless you can say the same i suggest you dont comment.

If seeing shot quarry bursts your bubble then pop down to your local abbatoir and see if you like the conditions there, thats where your meat comes from.

People like you who live in a cozy bubble insulated from the reality of life and death are a joke, unless you have the courage to eat or use no animal products whatsoever then you have absolutely no right to judge.


----------



## philly

Tyla said:


> you guys are crazy!! you killing poor animals(birds,rabbits,squerles...)for what?!?for picture?!?did you ever eat that what you kill???NO..soo why you killing that animals?


Get a grip, who are you to judge me?!?!? Are you vegetarian, vegan ... no? Then dont be such a hypocrite!

I've hunted all my life, what i kill is either traded for other meat, eaten by me, my family, my dogs or my ferrets. Inedible quarry is only killed at the landowners request, usually for conservation or pest control. I also cure skins and use or sell them as rugs.

We dont buy any intensively farmed meat, keep our own free range chickens and only buy ethically sourced foods. That means no seine caught tuna, no pork (free range is too expensive for us) and as little as possible imported meat. Do you do that? Unless you can say the same i suggest you dont comment.

If seeing shot quarry bursts your bubble then pop down to your local abbatoir and see if you like the conditions there, thats where your meat comes from.

People like you who live in a cozy bubble insulated from the reality of life and death are a joke, unless you have the courage to eat or use no animal products whatsoever then you have absolutely no right to judge.
[/quote]

Very well put Tyla.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt

Tyla I think it may have been his white pigeon you shot in the barn and put up on The Hunting Life.......

Nico I know you already know how I respect the stones kills.........almost had my first the other day with the pigeon I put up but my stone hit a little support and struck sparks. No support, crushed skull worthy of your approval! But I'll get back again soon enough.


----------



## dannyboy

Here's a little skull cracker long shot with a 16 mm lead.


----------



## philly

Those head shots are truly devastating. Nice work Danny.
Philly


----------



## Chepo69

This rabbit did not lol!

Felpó con mi 30-30


----------



## fish

quite like this recent one of mine,tasted really nice too!


----------



## dannyboy

Nice fish looks tasty....


----------



## NoSugarRob

[


----------



## dannyboy

I agree beautiful dog...


----------



## Xidoo

I still do not understand why people complaint too much about hunting. This one is one of the oldest activity man started as soon it came down from the trees. Now if you kill for pest control, for food or sport and do it with responsability who cares?? Sometimes I shoot rats, mices, pegeons, etc for pest control. Sometimes I kill inca doves for food or for trading them. Some people have told me that chicken is not that expensive. Farms chickens damage far more the enviroment and even our health. Besides, the trill, the try and error, the seach, the long walks and the price of making a good target is pricess and more healthy than just to go and buy a kilo of chicken. Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt

Well said Xidoo, I completely agree. On this (and your pigeon/paloma observation in my thread) I'm definately going hunting tomorrow night after church when they're on the roost and will be carrying Stelug's G10 Gamma as my backup for my chained antler slingshot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Old post, but hey...did anyone catch that CRO hales from Croatia? Not that it was cool for him to crash the thread & belittle your awesome shots, but at the same time, it's not like he's some soft southern Californian looking for a cause. I don't know his (her?) story, but has anyone had the pleasure of being in that beautiful neck of the woods round about 92'? Thinking back, I can feel his aversion to such imagery...that being said though, that's some mighty fine shooting. Thanks for posting the pics...


----------



## Nicholson

fish said:


> quite like this recent one of mine,tasted really nice too!


what kind of bird is that?


----------



## pop shot

From an SPS to a Mongoose's ear. and out the eyeball...


----------



## rapidray

This is a good thread. Good information and glad we eat what we kill! So what are you guys doing with the hides? Pictures?


----------



## AK Rick

Ray everything from hats and gloves to fishing lures.........

I put this together in response to someone who said my lifestyle was so antiquated I no longer had a right to live it! Sorry guys no slingshot hunting pics yet, but soon.


----------



## AK Rick

I am having a heck of a time getting pics to work today, sorry.


----------



## StretchandEat

I hate when I post a comment before I realize I'm on the first of a few pages


----------



## StretchandEat

O


----------



## Michael Cravens

I realize tha most of these were posted this season, but this season is the only season that I've done this. These were all taken with my phone, but they're the best of the bunch. Also, we only kill to put good healthy meat on the table.


----------



## fred45

hey Nico, how do you braid those bands? and is that antler fork shot over the top? I have been making a few antler forks and still working the bugs out.


----------



## gabeb

mckee said:


> 'CRO-josip14' said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are crazy!! you killing poor animals(birds,rabbits,squerles...)for what?!?for picture?!?did you ever eat that what you kill???NO..soo why you killing that animals?
> 
> 
> 
> im pritty sure every one on this forum who hunts respects there kill and eats them!
Click to expand...

All of the animals I killed were for pest control however something different for food is nice. I never kill what I won't eat


----------



## Pablo88

Looped 1842 tubes + .36 cal lead ball= Dead ground squirrel.


----------



## Ibojoe

One of my favorites


----------



## Ibojoe

Please go to the target side of this forum. These things are great over an open fire. I'm f you cannot say something nice kindly don't say anything.!


----------



## Ian

You ate it?if so then I apologize.i am fine with hunting as long as it is just pest control or you eat it.i hunt myselfthanks and good day


----------



## gabeb

I know I've already posted but this is my new favorite pic. Taken at a little over 18 ft. with a .50 lead ball with double 1-3/4 in.


----------



## Ian

I love hunting actually, my favorite thing to do. Also nice shot. @ibojoe


----------

